# recensement néerlandais



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour ma culture personnelle, je fais un petit recensement des artistes musicales néerlandais connus (plus ou moins) en France. 
Si vous pouvez me donner un coup de main pour compléter la liste, merci d'avance 

David Alexandre Winter
Dave 
      (ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
Golden Earing
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)
The Ex
Fay Lovesky
Cuby and the Blizzards
Q 65
Candy Dulfer 
Hans Dulfer (son père)
The Nits
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)
Urban Dance Squad
Art Compagnie
 Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma culture personnelle, je fais un petit recensement des artistes musicales néerlandais connus (plus ou moins) en France.
> Si vous pouvez me donner un coup de main pour compléter la liste, merci d'avance
> 
> ...


 
dans quel genre ?

je connais *the ex* et *captain beefheart*.

edit: un lien sur herman brood te permet de rebondir par exemple...


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans quel genre ?
> 
> je connais *the ex* et *captain beefheart*.



Je dirai; Rock, Punk, Jazz, Pop

Puis, pour les liens, j'aimerai savoir justement les quels vous connaissez, sans forcément regarder sur Google


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2008)

*Punk underground :*
- Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Punk underground :*
> - Fleas & Lice
> - Mushroom Attack


C'est rigolo, je ne les connais pas 
(ceci dit, ça fait quand-même 25 ans que j'ai quitté le bas/plat pays)


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

De cherchais le groupe le plus horrible possible, et puis j'ai pas trouvé :hein:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_the_Netherlands
Doe


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> De cherchais le groupe le plus horrible possible, et puis j'ai pas trouvé :hein:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_of_the_Netherlands
> Doe


Je dirai plutôt : doeg (c'est très de "chez moi", Zaanstreek, avec son propre dialect), on dit aussi "doei"

Il y a évidemment Han Bennink
Le plus horrible? "De zangeres zonder naam" (chanteuse sans nom)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

quelqu'un se rappelle
gruppo sportivo ou the cats?

(macarel peut etre, ca date des 70's)

edit
marrant 
une recherche web et...
gruppo sportivo existe toujours !


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Je dirai plutôt : doeg (c'est très de "chez moi", Zaanstreek, avec son propre dialect), on dit aussi "doei"
> 
> Il y a évidemment Han Bennink
> Le plus horrible? "De zangeres zonder naam" (chanteuse sans nom)



Moi qui croyais que nous étions les champions du mauvais gout musical 
[YOUTUBE]oE9Bl2xlO64[/YOUTUBE]

de mon séjour au botlek, je n'ai vu que des des chanteurs/euses locales bien dans le moule des maisons de disque, rien de transcendant, la preuve je ne me souvient d'aucun nom :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

de kift
groupe issue de la vague punk des années 80.

de kift my space.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2008)

The Gathering

Gothico-Death Metal. Pas vraiment ma tasse de thé. J'ai du découvrir ça la seule semaine de ma vie où je me suis intéressé à ce style de musique, vers 1995


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quelqu'un se rappelle
> gruppo sportivo ou the cats?
> 
> (macarel peut etre, ca date des 70's)
> ...



Gruppo sportivo oui, oui, mais....
The Cats, ils étaient presque voisins  (Volendam), BZN (encore pire, venait du même village)
En pensant, il y avait "George Baker Selection, qui étaient vraiment des voisins, le bassiste était dans ma classe (Little green bag, Una paloma blanca), mais se sont des vagues souvenirs, j'étais assez absent à cet époque là (dans la tête en tout cas ) 
Les autre groupes nommés, je ne les connais pas.
Je suis quandmême content, finalement il y en a pas mal.
Bon, d'accord, la plupart a mal veilli (ou a commencé mal dès le départ ).
Ah oui, Supersister, ça vous dit quelque-chose?


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que nous étions les champions du mauvais gout musical
> [YOUTUBE]oE9Bl2xlO64[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> de mon séjour au botlek, je n'ai vu que des des chanteurs/euses locales bien dans le moule des maisons de disque, rien de transcendant, la preuve je ne me souvient d'aucun nom :rose:



Ah, tu vois, j'avais raison, et la ce n'est pas encore le pire, ses "chansons" du début.....
D'ailleurs, qu'est ce que tu faisait dans le Botlek, il y a/avait que des terminaux pétrole :mouais:


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

Donc, on reprend:
David Alexandre Winter
Dave 
(ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
Golden Earing
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
The Ex*
Fay Lovesky*
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Q 65*
Candy Dulfer* 
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
The Nits*
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Urban Dance Squad*
Art Compagnie
Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack
Gruppo sportivo
Cats
George Baker Selection
Kift
Gathering


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Donc, on reprend:
> David Alexandre Winter
> Dave
> (ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
> ...


 
*De Kift.*


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

franchement a part dave, je n'en connaissais aucun


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

Moi, j'aime pas les Hollandais... Ils ont des shorts trop moches d'où dépassent des jambes couleur gras de jambon qui se terminent toujours par des des sandales immondes... Une horreur et une véritable insulte au regard... Honnissons ces cuistres!


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

et les hollandaises ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> et les hollandaises ?



J'en ai vu dans des films ; mais elles avaient perdu leur short... :love:  
Par contre, quand elles n'ont pas la bouche pleine, elle s'expriment dans une langue fort laide qui blesse l'oreille...


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> franchement a part dave, je n'en connaissais aucun



Dans ce cas, je te conseille de chercher un peu dans les "Jan Akkerman", très bon guitariste.
Puis, Herman Brood c'est carrément génial, pianiste de de Cuby and the Blizzards (blues) pendant un temps. Ensuite il a fait quelques disques "solo" vraiment bien. "Drogué" notoire (grand pourfendeur de cocaïne), il s'est suicidé (2004) en sautant du "Amsterdam Hilton" (je crois), après avoir mené une autre vie de peintre.
Des morceaux comme "Rock and Roll Junkie", ou "Feel like doing it", ou encore "Get Lost",sont vraiment très bons:love: :love: :love: . (enfin, les goûts et les couleurs...)


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'en ai vu dans des films ; mais elles avaient perdu leur short... :love:
> Par contre, quand elles n'ont pas la bouche pleine, elle s'expriment dans une langue fort laide qui blesse l'oreille...



Bon, heureusement que tu es fou mental... 
Et, fait contrôler tes oreilles, ils sont trop déformés par les langues latines:hein: 
Question hollandaises, je crois que je préfère les méditerranéennes finalement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Question hollandaises, je crois que je préfère les méditerranéennes finalement



Répète après moi : Moniiiiiiiica Bellucciiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... Hmmmmmmmmm.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'en ai vu dans des films ; mais elles avaient perdu leur short... :love:
> Par contre, quand elles n'ont pas la bouche pleine,










> ...elle s'expriment dans une langue fort laide qui blesse l'oreille...


Nous avions une blague a propos de cela:
how do you say a beautiful girl in french ?
how do you say a beautiful girl in italian ?
how do you say a beautiful girl in dutch ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> how do you say a beautiful girl in dutch ?


 

een mooi meisje


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> een mooi meisje



Essaye aussi de crier *FIL DE FER!!!* avec des biscuits secs dans la bouche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

C'est des biscuits du nord, ça... 'Sont meilleurs chez nous...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ma culture personnelle, je fais un petit recensement des artistes musicales néerlandais connus (plus ou moins) en France.




Jean-Pop 2 est ton ami.


----------



## spud34 (26 Janvier 2008)

Speedy J
Clan of Xymox


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Speedy J
> Clan of Xymox



Je les avais oublié ceux-là

Honte à moi



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, j'aime pas les Hollandais... Ils ont des shorts trop moches d'où dépassent des jambes couleur gras de jambon qui se terminent toujours par des des sandales immondes... Une horreur et une véritable insulte au regard... Honnissons ces cuistres!



Je m'inscris en faux. J'ai connu des surfers hollandais venus affronter la gauche de Saint-Leu

Ils avaient de belle combinaisons, facile 5 mm

Bon, un peu rouillées, d'où impossible de descendre les fermetures

Alors, ils descendaient de l'avion avec et ils repartaient avec, mais toujours avec une grande dignité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je m'inscris...



Toi tu commences par faire la queue, comme tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Alamo Race Track
André Rieu


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

how do you say a beautiful girl in french ? une belle fille/demoiselle
how do you say a beautiful girl in italian ? une bella ragazza
how do you say a beautiful girl in dutch ? *een mooi meisje dixit Lho(ou een mooi frau)
*
nanh mais sérieux, c'est vraiment pas choli choli cette langue


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi tu commences par faire la queue, comme tout le monde...



Ah, ben voilà. J'essaie d'aider mon prochain en ne citant pas Spinoza à propos de la musique contemporaine néerlandaise. Et que des quolibets 

Sinon, je suis obligé de faire la queue avec des sandales de touristes hollandais ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2008)

Chez nous, on a Arno !!!!!!!!!! pas hollandais, mais un bon flamin du plat pays !!! 






P..... écouter Arno en se délectant de moules frites à Ostende !!!!!!


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2008)

A eux je montre mon derrière :style:  
haut de gamme le arno


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> A eux je montre mon derrière :style:
> haut de gamme le arno



Complètement barge, mais plus sympa que lui tu meurs !!!!!! ... au cours d'une soirée bien allumée où il divaguait sur scéne, il a gueulé : "Il est 21 H ... j'offre des bières à toute la salle pendant une heure !!!!!" ... et il l'a fait ...:rateau: !!!!
Je vous dis pas l'addition qu'il a du avoir !!!!

ps : c'était pas le Palais des Sports non plus hein !!!!! ... on devait être une bonne quarantaine à tout casser !!!!


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

Donc, on rereprend: UN PEU DE DISCIPLINE CHÈR(E)S AMI(E)S, IL PARRAÎT QUE MON FIL PART EN CO***LLE  
David Alexandre Winter
Dave 
(ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
Golden Earing
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
The Ex*
Fay Lovesky*
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Q 65*
Candy Dulfer* 
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
The Nits*
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Urban Dance Squad*
Art Compagnie
Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack
Gruppo sportivo
Cats
George Baker Selection
Kift
Gathering
Jean-Pop 2
Speedy J
Clan of Xymox 
Alamo Race Track
André Rieu (suis pas sûr de sa place dans mes critères, je ne peux pas croire qu'il est hollandais) 

Question Arno, je l'ai connu (un peu) moins barge dans son groupe TC Matic, pas mal d'ailleurs
Pour la philisophie hollandaise, j'opte pour "Erasmus", le fondateur de l'humanisme, qui a eu une influence considérable sur la mentalité néerlandaise pendant des siècles. Cet humanise s'est beaucoup dégradé ce dernier temps et le Pays Bas ont rejoint le reste du monde dans leur intolérance, xeno/homo et dieux (ah non, pas lui) sait quelles autre phobies. Mais ceci est une autre sujet, restons dans le droit chemin de de ce fil en rajoutant des noms à ma liste. 

PS. Een mooi meisje se dit "een stuk"


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> André Rieu (suis pas sûr de sa place dans mes critères, je ne peux pas croire qu'il est hollandais)


 
J'ai eu un doute  ( nom à consonnance francophone fils d'Andre rieu senior )
et j'ai fouillé; découvert qu'il il fut formé à Bruxelles, je me demandais alors si par hasard il n'aurait pas été belge .Ce qui n'aurait fait que translater ce fait troublant d'un pays à un autre)

J'ai mis un moment avant de tomber sur un bout de page fiable issu  de son site officiel en anglais
Dutch

Mes plus sincères pensées de soutien face à ce traumatisme
(Qui se surmonte)

D'ailleurs pourquoi le classer dans ta liste?
T'as bien dit musicien hollandais  non?

Pas business man hollandais , il me semble


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> J'ai eu un doute  ( nom à consonnance francophone fils d'Andre rieu senior )
> et j'ai fouillé; découvert qu'il il fut formé à Bruxelles, je me demandais alors si par hasard il n'aurait pas été belge .Ce qui n'aurait fait que translater ce fait troublant d'un pays à un autre)
> 
> J'ai mis un moment avant de tomber sur un bout de page fiable issu  de son site officiel en anglais
> ...



Ah, comme tu me comprends


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Ah, comme tu me comprends


een beetje

bon c'est pas tout ca mais j'ai oubllié de nommer  les Tielman Brothers !!

 tielman brothers: groupe hollando -indonesien fut une icone du indorock 50's  60's et furent des stars aussi bien en Indonesie (dès leur premier groupe  Timor Brothers)  qu'en Hollande ou Allemagne
( le indo rock est un style purement hollandais de fusion rock +racines indonesiennes, lIndonésie etant une ex colonie batave, les liens furent nombreux)


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> een beetje
> 
> bon c'est pas tout ca mais j'ai oubllié de nommer  les Tielman Brothers !!
> 
> ...


Ah, j'avais oublié, dans le même genre il y avait "The Blue Diamonds"  (Ramona) 
Autrement, t'es bien renseigné sur la hollande toi

les liens furent nombreux: ça on peut le dire  , très jolies... (m**de, on redérive:hein: )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> how do you say a beautiful girl in french ? une belle fille/demoiselle
> how do you say a beautiful girl in italian ? une bella ragazza
> how do you say a beautiful girl in dutch ? *een mooi meisje dixit Lho(ou een mooi frau)*
> 
> nanh mais sérieux, c'est vraiment pas choli choli cette langue


 

*frau* concerne une femme.
*meisje* pour jeune fille, c'est plus exotique...


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *frau* concerne une femme.
> *meisje* pour jeune fille, c'est plus exotique...


frau=allemand, vrouw=néerlandais


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2008)

Cela vient des hollandais eux même, je ne parle pas allemand


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2008)

NED ?


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Cela vient des hollandais eux même, je ne parle pas allemand



Je conclus que tes amis sont des faux hollandais, méfie toi :mouais:  

Donc, on rerereprend: UN PEU DE DISCIPLINE CHÈR(E)S AMI(E)S, IL PARRAÎT QUE MON FIL PART EN CO***LLE   
David Alexandre Winter
Dave 
(ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
Golden Earing
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
The Ex*
Fay Lovesky*
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Q 65*
Candy Dulfer* 
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
The Nits*
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Urban Dance Squad*
Art Compagnie*
Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack
Gruppo sportivo*
Cats
George Baker Selection*
Kift
Gathering
Jean-Pop 2
Speedy J
Clan of Xymox 
Alamo Race Track
Blue Diamonds*
Tielman Brothers*

*=je connais


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2008)

> Je conclus que tes amis sont des faux hollandais, méfie toi


et si c'est une fausse hollandaise c'est peut ete une béarnaise qui aurait mal tournée

(et hop je sors)

bon pour rester INtopic
Alberti
ca compte?  ( il a chanté en italien, fait de la TV , fait une fille aussi....)
non là je sors très très vite


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si c'est une fausse hollandaise c'est peut ete une béarnaise qui aurait mal tournée
> 
> (et hop je sors)
> 
> ...



Oui, le père (Willie), et la fille (Willeke), mais bon, tu comprends peut-être qu'il ne figurent pas dans ma liste 
D'ailleurs, on pourra ouvrir un fil avec la musique néerlandaise le plus immonde connue en France:rateau: , bon, ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Oui, le père (Willie), et la fille (Willeke), mais bon, tu comprends peut-être qu'il ne figurent pas dans ma liste


ben non je comprends pas 
:rateau:


> D'ailleurs, on pourra ouvrir un fil avec la musique néerlandaise le plus immonde connue en France:rateau: , bon, ce sera pour plus tard


c'est souvent la même !
Tu sais les dégouts et les couleurs....

on derive comme disait Wout ( le  gardien de poulder)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

toujours dans le genre punk:

*Dandruff*!! 
*Heideroosjes* 
*The Umperdictable* 
*Tröckener Kecks*

edit: dans ta liste *Kift* c'est *De Kift*...


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

:rose: 





LHO a dit:


> toujours dans le genre punk:
> 
> *Dandruff*!!
> *Heideroosjes*
> ...



Heideroosjes, pas mal (merci à ma fille) 
De kift,  OK, c'est une expression dans ce cas, qui veut dire en gros "t'es jaloux":zen
Tröckener Kecks, je les croyait allemands:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Heideroosjes, pas mal (merci à ma fille)
> De kift, OK, c'est une expression dans ce cas, qui veut dire en gros "t'es jaloux"


 

non...


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> non...



comment non?

Donc, on rerereprend: UN PEU DE DISCIPLINE CHÈR(E)S AMI(E)S, IL PARRAÎT QUE MON FIL PART EN CO***LLE   
David Alexandre Winter
Dave 
(ces deux là sont comme la mimolette, aux Pays Bas, jamais entendu parler)
Golden Earing
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
The Ex*
Fay Lovesky*
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Q 65*
Candy Dulfer* 
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
The Nits*
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Urban Dance Squad*
Art Compagnie*
Fleas & Lice
- Mushroom Attack
Gruppo sportivo*
Cats
George Baker Selection*
De Kift
Gathering
Jean-Pop 2
Speedy J
Clan of Xymox 
Alamo Race Track
Blue Diamonds*
Tielman Brothers*
Dandruff!! 
Heideroosjes* 
The Umperdictable 
Tröckener Kecks*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Heideroosjes, pas mal (merci à ma fille)
> De kift, OK, c'est une expression dans ce cas, qui veut dire en gros "t'es jaloux":zen
> Tröckener Kecks, je les croyait allemands:rose:


 
alors, traduction de *Heideroosjes*...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Heideroosjes, pas mal (merci à ma fille)
> De kift, OK, c'est une expression dans ce cas, qui veut dire en gros "t'es jaloux":zen
> Tröckener Kecks, je les croyait allemands:rose:


 

tröckener kecks


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> alors, traduction de *Heideroosjes*...



"petites roses des landes" (en fait, landes avec bruyère)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

il me semble que ta liste serait mieux par ordre alphabétique... car à chaque insert, c'est un vrai casse-tête.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> comment non?
> 
> Donc, on rerereprend: UN PEU DE DISCIPLINE CHÈR(E)S AMI(E)S, IL PARRAÎT QUE MON FIL PART EN CO***LLE
> David Alexandre Winter
> ...



Rosenberg trio  mes préférés.   C'est vrai ...par ordre alphabétique ce serait mieux


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Rosenberg trio  mes préférés.



revoilà Jan Akkerman (il a joué pas mal avec eux, très bon effectivement
Pour l'ordre alphabéthique, attendez un peu que je prend mon courage, mais ça vient 
Pour le moment c'est l'ordre "d'arrivage"


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Janvier 2008)

André Rieu   Confirmation

1949
Les parents d&#8217;André quittent Amsterdam pour s&#8217;installer à Maastricht. André naît quelques jours plus tard, sous le signe de la Balance, maastrichtois de justesse ! Il est le troisième enfant de la famille qui compte déjà deux filles. Deux petits frères et une petite s&#339;ur viendront compléter la famille. André habite toujours à Maastricht, la jolie capitale de la province néerlandaise du Limbour


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

The nits


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> André Rieu   Confirmation
> 
> 1949
> Les parents d&#8217;André quittent Amsterdam pour s&#8217;installer à Maastricht. André naît quelques jours plus tard, sous le signe de la Balance, maastrichtois de justesse ! Il est le troisième enfant de la famille qui compte déjà deux filles. Deux petits frères et une petite s&#339;ur viendront compléter la famille. André habite toujours à Maastricht, la jolie capitale de la province néerlandaise du Limbour



n'empêche qu'il ne répond pas à mes critères , je n'ai pas de catégorie "soupe"


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> The nits



C'est fait, bon je vais mettre tout ça en ordre alphabétique (merci exel )

Alamo Race Track
Art Compagnie*
Blue Diamonds*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
Candy Dulfer* 
Cats
Clan of Xymox 
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Dandruff!! 
De Kift
Fay Lovesky*
Fleas & Lice
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Gathering
George Baker Selection*
Golden Earing
Gruppo sportivo*
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
Heideroosjes* 
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Jean-Pop 2
Mushroom Attack
Q 65*
Rosenberg trio**
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Speedy J
The Ex*
The Nits*
The Umperdictable 
Tielman Brothers*
Tröckener Kecks*
Urban Dance Squad*


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> C'est fait, bon je vais mettre tout ça en ordre alphabétique (merci exel )
> 
> Alamo Race Track
> Art Compagnie*
> ...



Bon, maintenant que c'est en ordre alphabétique, plus de réaction, vous préférez le bord*l ou quoi?


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Bon, maintenant que c'est en ordre alphabétique, plus de réaction, vous préférez le bord*l ou quoi?



Tiens, j'ai un ami qui m'a indiqué ça : 

[youtube]c_j-CY0-IZI[/youtube]

Antillectual, des anarcho-punks

Influence Fugazi

Je découvre


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, je te rajoute un petit lien (je ne suis pas arrivé à le faire en éditant le précédent message)

Antillectual


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Janvier 2008)

Dick Annegarn est né aux Pays-Bas, mais sa jeunesse s'est déroulée pour l'essentiel à Bruxelles ville dont il est citoyen d'honneur[1].
Il réside actuellement dans le sud-ouest de la France.
Voir Wikipédia.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Vu que Rieu a été viré pourtant de nationalité néerlandaise, il y a The Legendary Pink Dots qui est un groupe anglo-néerlandais


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2008)

Vu l'impressionant nombre d'albums, j'ai rajouté The Legendary Pink Dots  (aussi pour ne pas fâché André Rieu )
Pour Dick Annegarn, je l'ai rajouté mais demande votre avis si c'est opportun, il est à moitié belge/français quandmême
Antillectual, je ne connais pas, mais le nom me plaît pas mal 




Alamo Race Track
Antillectual
Art Compagnie*
Blue Diamonds*
Brainbox (Jan Akkerman également)*
Candy Dulfer* 
Cats
Clan of Xymox 
Cuby and the Blizzards*
Dandruff!! 
De Kift
Dick Annagarn
Fay Lovesky*
Fleas & Lice
Focus (et par ricochet Jan Akkerman)*
Gathering
George Baker Selection*
Golden Earing
Gruppo sportivo*
Hans Dulfer (son père)*
Heideroosjes* 
Herman Brood (est il connu en France?)*
Jean-Pop 2
Mushroom Attack
Q 65*
Rosenberg trio**
Shocking Blue (Rob van Leeuwen, Mariska Veeres)*
Speedy J
The Ex*
The Legendary Pink Dots 
The Nits*
The Umperdictable 
Tielman Brothers*
Tröckener Kecks*
Urban Dance Squad*


*=je connais


----------



## benmoss (29 Janvier 2008)

tu peux rajouter les vengaboys a ta liste...
ok...
je --->[]

edit : tu prend les n'hollandais de n'hollande ou aussi les belges néerlandophone?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2008)

http://www.lehautlandais.com/ :bebe:


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2008)

François Hollande?


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> François Hollande?



Bouhducon, pas de la soupe j'ai dit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

pour info: *de kift* passe ce soir au café de la danse à paris...


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour info: *de kift* passe ce soir au café de la danse à paris...



On avance, on avance 
Si j'ai un peu de temps, je fournirai des lien pour tous les groupe cités


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Gitbox!

avec une compilation à télécharger : ici


----------

